# Schwinn Parts Catalog Help!!!



## Dreamesy80 (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone know where I can find information on Cycle Trucks.....all years. I know that I have seen pages here and there....but my computer crashed over the weekend and everything on it was lost. All my links, bookmarks, literature, photos...etc. I had seen a parts catalog online that was awesome....it was very legible.....and was zoomed in to the perfect size. I cant seem to find it anymore. Ive been trying to compile something like a scrapbook type item for my own purposes.... refreshing my memory and such. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 30, 2010)

Try the Schwinn forums. I think a member named MNSmith is a Cycletruck guru and the stuff on the web is probably his. I think his name is Mark Smith. Good luck
Pat


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.bunchobikes.com/


----------

